# Cobra Drivers



## Tathan22 (Mar 24, 2016)

When you are choosing a new golf driver to complete your game, I will always recommend the Cobra driver series. There is many different types and styles of Cobra drivers. I personally have the Cobra Amp Cell driver and this driver was a complete game changer for me. I was hitting the ball just as I wanted to and getting the distance I wanted. The drivers can get pretty expensive if youâ€™re not looking to spend a lot, but these drivers are nowhere as much as the big brands in golf such as Callaway, TaylorMade, or even Nike. When you swing a Cobra driver itâ€™s almost as if youâ€™re swinging nothing because it is so light and with the sweet spot the size of a baseball you canâ€™t go wrong. So when youâ€™re at the sporting stores or golf store looking for a driver to improve your game. I highly recommend picking up a Cobra driver.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 24, 2016)

Might sell my Fly Z.


----------



## turkish (Mar 24, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Might sell my Fly Z.
		
Click to expand...

Blame the club!!!!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 24, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Might sell my Fly Z.
		
Click to expand...

Is this the same wand that couldn't miss a fairway a few weeks ago


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 24, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Is this the same wand that couldn't miss a fairway a few weeks ago 

Click to expand...

They've moved the fairways since then.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			They've moved the fairways since then.
		
Click to expand...

He will have some excuse , it'll probably my my fault for just touching it :rofl:


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 24, 2016)

Was being facetious.  Obvious Bot account is obvious.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 24, 2016)

To add: any of you mongrels had a cut this year? 

:whoo:

:ears:


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 24, 2016)

To add again- I'm now not looking forward to my guaranteed 100+ strokes on Monday.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 24, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			To add: any of you mongrels had a cut this year? 

:whoo:

:ears:
		
Click to expand...

 Or won money


----------



## turkish (Mar 29, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Or won money 

Click to expand...

Bump :whoo:


----------



## Snelly (Apr 14, 2016)

I have a Cobra Amp Cell Driver.  Very good indeed.


----------

